

500+ person startup event this weekend in Hong Kong - jaaron
http://startupshk.com/sus2010/

======
jaaron
I mention this event because it started with a couple of founders getting
together for coffee last fall. We had just been at a startup event in HK that
was very US centric and sorta top down. Dave McClure, who attended, suggested
we build on that event with just some informal meetings between founders to
help the community grow. So for the next couple of months, we've been meeting
at coffee shops every other week. This built into planning a TechCrunch 50
style event and setting up a new co-working space (boot.hk). All of this
motivated, organized and driven by local startup founders.

If anyone has any questions about startups in Hong Kong, let me know. Happy to
share. If you can attend, the Hong Kong BarCamp will be Sept 18th this year.

Tweets about the event are tagged #sus2010

